# Is Romex in Basement OK?



## butchbs1985 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I answered #2 myself. The draft that I have says they can be no more than 6' apart. That sucks but oh well. Is that correct?

Again assuming this passed inspection once, I'll do this on the wall that I'm finishing and leave the other walls alone since the electrical is already there.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The spacing requirements for receptacles is such that no point is more than 6' from a receptacle. This means they can be 12' apart.

Receptacles in unfinished basements require GFI protection.

Type NM-B can be used in dry areas according to the NEC. If your basement is dry you should be fine unless local rules change this.

There is no limit in a residential setting limiting the number of receptacles.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

To touch on what Jim said…

The spacing requirements for wall receptacles….No point along the floor line 2 feet or wider and unbroken by doorways, fireplaces, fixed cabinets, etc. can be more than 6 feet from a receptacle outlet. When you encounter the doorway, the 6 ft rule applies to both sides of the door, and you need a receptacle on each side of the door if the walls are 2 feet wide or wider, including corners. Then the next receptacle can be 12 feet away if the wall is unbroken. Can be less than that, but can’t be more. And every break in the wall is treated individually.

This finished portion won’t require GFCI receptacle protection, but will require AFCI protection if your local area requires it. Also, each remaining unfinished area of the basement will require at least one receptacle in it, and that/those will have to be GFCI protected.


----------



## butchbs1985 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will change the existing outlets in the unfinished section to be GFCI. 12' spacing makes more sense so thanks for the explanation.

Edit: I'll also check on the AFCI situation. May just do it regardless to be safe


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do not need gcfi outlets in every box, you only need one that protects the whole circuit. That means, first outlet from the feed from the breaker panel would be a gfci, then that one protects all other outlets downstream on the "Load" side of the gfci.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Do not go by the the draft, many changes occur before the final version is published. Buy a copy or read it here for free.

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=70



Also note

334.15(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces. Where
cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements
and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables
not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors
directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables
shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running
boards. Nonmetallic-sheathed cable installed on the
wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be
installed in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected
in accordance with 300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided
provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the
point the cable enters the raceway. The sheath of the
nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall extend through the conduit
or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less than
6 mm (1⁄4 in.). The cable shall be secured within 300 mm
(12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the conduit or
tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall
be connected to an equipment grounding conductor complying
with the provisions of 250.86 and 250.148.


----------



## butchbs1985 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gregzoll, Thanks for the note. That is the plan. (One GFCI protecting all)

Code05:
Correct me if I interpret that wrong please.
- NonMetallic-Sheathed (romex) can be run on the bottom of joists. (Mine will be through bored holes as most of it is already).
- Anything on the walls needs to be in conduit. Sounds smart enough to me.

I haven't searched on this but is there anything that says the Sump pump needs it's own circuit? Currently it is on the Laundry circuit which based on the code that read can only have one receptacle. Also regarding the Laundry, does one receptacle mean just one two plug receptacle or can it be a four gang box with two in it? An extra outlet would be nice.

I will also be converting both Laundry and Sump pump to a GFCI circuit which they are not.

(After living in the house for a year, I wouldn't recommend anyone hire a home inspector).


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do not need conduit along the walls for Romex. What you are able to do, is use a piece of conduit to protect the Romex, when it goes down the wall, if you are not finishing the space. If you are finishing the space, staple the Romex along the studs to hold it, when you go to drywall.

Now, what you can do, which is more work, is run THHN inside of conduit to recepticles, and switches, but the cost is more, and you would need a junction box up in the ceiling, for the transition from Romex to thhn.

Wash machine MUST be on its own circuit, gfci protected if unfinished space. The Sump should also be on a gfci protected circuit, and just like the wash machine, can not feed anything else, or on a circuit for other items.

What I would do with the basement, is divide it in either a half, with two circuits, or if it is very large, say 2500 sqft, I would put in four circuits, one circuit per quadrant. lights could all come off of the same circuit.

I only have four outlets in my basement, one for my work bench, one convenience by the breaker panel, one for our deep freeze and a small bar fridge, and the one for the wash machine.


----------



## butchbs1985 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I will take care of the laundry situation and running the conduit down from the ceiling was definately the plan. I"ll do that to the outlets

Any idea on the circuit for the sump? I just finished downloading the PDF of NEC 2011 and am starting to look.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Smaller Nm cables cannot be run on the bottom of the joists. They must be on running boards or thru bored holes.

I would make a dedicated circuit for the sump.

You can staple the Nm down the walls onto furring strips secured to the walls instead of conduit in the unfinished areas.


----------



## rico567 (Sep 12, 2011)

I also endorse placing the sump circuit on a dedicated breaker. You don't want something else tripping it out, sump needs to be on all the time. I also use a GFCI outlet.


----------

